# Breast Lumpectomy-Need clarification



## Trendale (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello,
Need clarification on this procedure.
My physician is trying to code 19302. I believe it should be 19301( do not see separate incision of axillary lymphadenectomy)

Operation: An elliptical skin incision was used to excise the previous scar. Sharp dissection was carried down through the skin and sub q tissues. A lumpectomy was performed using electrocautery and also some sharp dissection removing the entire previous lumpectomy cavity. In the prcess, the seroma was dranied as the tissue anteriorly was quite thin. The lumpectomy extended down to include the fascia over the lateral portion of the pectoralis major.

Also he previously did this 2 weeks ago in addition to codes 38525 and 38792.  So I was going to use a modifier 78 on 19301. 
Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 30, 2009)

I vote the 19301 with the modifier.


----------

